# I just had the best gym session ever!



## Lil_T (17 Mar 2009)

Even added more to my usual routine.  So I spent 2 1/2 hours working out.  ;D

I feel SO good right now - I'm still on a major endorphin rush.  Man, am I hungry though!!

I am feeling more and more confident about BMQ every day.   WOOHOO!


----------



## Smirnoff123 (17 Mar 2009)

Good to hear.


----------



## CorporalMajor (17 Mar 2009)

Good on you.  :nod:   I'm getting back on it for my PLQ this summer.  Finally I ran for the first time (in temperatures above 0 anyway) and I managed 6K in 40m, My goal is to get it down to a half hour or 25m.  

Excercise feels good don't it?

I am also going to incorporate some variety into my workout.  I'm singing up for Muay Thai at the Ottawa Academy of Martial Arts soon, which I'm super pumped about!!!!  ;D and I'm going to be hitting the pool, simply to try something different and get a challenge out of my workout.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Mar 2009)

10'700 MP points off 300 posts huh?

Maybe you could trade your points in for food and eat some of em


----------



## Lil_T (17 Mar 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> 10'700 MP points off 300 posts huh?
> 
> Maybe you could trade your points in for food and eat some of em



must be all my online time.  I read old threads when I can't sleep - which is most of the time...

can I trade them for IMPs and box lunches???


----------



## Teeps74 (18 Mar 2009)

IMPs are not so bad now days... Of course, I remember the old ham omlette (may the creater of that vile thing burn in Canada Revenue Agency hell for ever).


----------



## Journeyman (18 Mar 2009)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> IMPs are not so bad now days... Of course, I remember the old ham omlette (may the creater of that vile thing burn in Canada Revenue Agency hell for ever).


ah yes, 'lung in a bag' -- give the bastard an extra day or two of toasting on top of 'forever'!


----------



## Pea (18 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> must be all my online time.  I read old threads when I can't sleep - which is most of the time...
> 
> can I trade them for IMPs and box lunches???



Eww, don't do that! I've been tasked with testing the new ones coming out soon at work... Ugh, kill me now.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Eww, don't do that! I've been tasked with testing the new ones coming out soon at work... Ugh, kill me now.



New IMPs coming out again??


----------



## Lil_T (18 Mar 2009)

I somehow managed to procure a couple - chicken a la king (only good if reallllly hot), chili con carne (made the bread edible), and breakfast sausage (yum-o).  I like how they have little comment cards in them.  ;D


----------



## Pea (18 Mar 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> New IMPs coming out again??



Apparently.  :-X

I hope it's not a long trial...



			
				Lil_T said:
			
		

> I somehow managed to procure a couple - chicken a la king (only good if reallllly hot), chili con carne (made the bread edible), and breakfast sausage (yum-o).  I like how they have little comment cards in them.  ;D



I don't think I've eaten them "really hot" before. Generally cold, or luke warm. Try 'em that way and it may change your opinion. Although I've been assured during this "trial" they'll be warm.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I somehow managed to procure a couple - chicken a la king (only good if reallllly hot), chili con carne (made the bread edible), and breakfast sausage (yum-o).



Live for months at a time on them...see how you feel then. I always laugh when people say they are good. In all honesty they can be good once in a while no worries with the proper time to heat them they can filling. HOWEVER generally when you have to eat them you eat them 3 meals a day for weeks/months on end and generally with less then ideal prep time (IE: tear open the back and start eating) in which case well thank goodness for power bars and trail mix and anything else I can get my hands on over having to eat an IMP.

Now my opinion is fairly skewed I lived on them and American MRE's for 6 months and well now I would rather starve....


----------



## Lil_T (18 Mar 2009)

Indeed.  I would liken it to cracking open a can of unheated chef boyardee or some other premade meal in a can and downing that.  Which I've also done before.  I don't really care if it's good - when I'm hungry I'll eat just about anything.

I'm sure the IMPs get old fast.  I'd still take the box lunches though - I could eat those every day.


----------



## CorporalMajor (18 Mar 2009)

I always laughed when people in the field on three-day exercises (SQ for example) were complaining about the IMPs or box lunches... I was always happy to eat food period, even IMPs.  Beats going without food, and it beats being hungry.  

I actually really dig the potatoes/sausage one.  I also enjoyed the pineapple stuff.. Months on a time though , I wouldn't be so sure. 

I hear American and especially British rations are much worse.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (18 Mar 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> I always laughed when people in the field on three-day exercises (SQ for example) were complaining about the IMPs or box lunches... I was always happy to eat food period, even IMPs.  Beats going without food, and it beats being hungry.
> 
> I actually really dig the potatoes/sausage one.  I also enjoyed the pineapple stuff.. Months on a time though , I wouldn't be so sure.
> 
> I hear American and especially British rations are much worse.



MRE's (pictured below) are the most terrible meal packages you can ever get your hands on. The Fudge Brownie and the Lemon Poppyseed loaf are good, so is the Chicken Breast in Chuncky Salsa, however those still don't make up for the trainwreck that they are. But I liked back in the day, when Cadets were given the same IMPs as the Forces (not these disgusting MREs) - damn they have some good stuff (and they come with gum and hardcandy which are always a good treat, MREs come with Electrolyte juice crystals  :).


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (18 Mar 2009)

Where's the Tabasco sauce? Any meal (IMP or othewise) can be made edible by adding some condiments...


----------

